# As far as he got



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

No problem dear. I can flip that double gang switch around and at the same time add a couple more.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Someone forgot the rhyme! 

"White to silver, black to brass, green to ground to save your ass!"


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

daveEM said:


> No problem dear. I can flip that double gang switch around and at the same time add a couple more.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 21291


Wow! what butcher...:laughing:


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

daveEM said:


> No problem dear. I can flip that double gang switch around and at the same time add a couple more.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 21291


I told her I would be back tomorrow. Damn impatient people. Can't wait for anything.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I hate that cloth NM crap. I do like the neutrals on the bond screws though. :thumbup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

_hackamunga!_








~CS~


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> Wow! what butcher...:laughing:


I resent that!


----------

